# Mr. Olympia 1965 - 2005



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

John Grimek - 1940 - 1941 Mr. America 







Steve Reeves - 1947 Mr. America






Reg Park - 1958 & 1965 Mr. Universe






Larry Scott - The Legend 1965 - 1966






Sergio Olivia - The Myth 1967 - 1969






Arnold Schwarzenegger - The Oak 1970 - 1975 & 1980






Franco Columbu - The Sardinian Strongman 1976 - 1981






Frank Zane 1976 - 1981






Chris Dickerson 1982 






Samir Bannout - The Lebanese Lion 1983






Lee Haney - Total Lee Awesome 1984 - 1991






Dorian Yates - The Shadow 1992 - 1997






Ronnie Coleman - Big Country 1998 - 2005 (Current champ)


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2005)

I wish bodybuilding could get back to the physiques of the 80's.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 19, 2005)

lol no way Robert, i would be upset.

Roll on the freaks.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 21, 2005)

Bring back Zane... Zane for Mr O!


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> lol no way Robert, i would be upset.
> 
> Roll on the freaks.


----------

